# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Δείτε την Έμιλυ νωχελική... :(

## serafeim

Παιδια η Εμιλυ καθεται παντα νωχελικα σε αυτο το στυλ
εχω και βιντεακι και εικονες δειτε...

εδω στο βιντεακι κουναει την ουρα αλλα δεν κανει καποιον ηχο πουστευω οπως ειπα και σε αλλα ποστ οτι ειναι απο κουραση και αυπνια αλλα δεν ξερω
απο κουτσουλιες ειναι ολες καθαρες και καλοσχεδιασμενες...τι να πω δειτε και πειτε μου αν βλεπετε κατι...
η ουριτσα της εγινε ετσι γιατι ειναι λιγο υπερβαρη κα ιτης κανω ασκησεις , δεν μπορει να πεταξει και την προπονω αλλα σταματησα μετα απο αυτα...

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμ περιμενουμε αμεσα φωτογραφιες απο τις κουτσουλιες της!
Ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι και λες οτι ειναι υπερβαρη???? Το πουλακι εμενα μου δειχνει οτι το εχεις στρεσσαρει.... λες και το κυνηγουσες στο δωματιο απο επιπλο σε επιπλο για να πεταξει!

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι Δημητρη καμια σχεση δεν το κυνηγουσα... εκεινη την στιγμη ισα ισα δεν το πειραξα... δεν φοβαται ειναι σαν σκυλακι η Εμιλυ και ο Καιλ δεν φοβουνται πραγματικα μονο με εντονους θορυβους... κουτσουλιες θα βαλω αυριο...
Εμιλυ: 127 γραμμαρια
Καιλ: 121 γραμμαρια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν μου φαινεται να κουναει την ουρα της η Εμιλυ! Τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικο χωρο? Μηπως καποιο αερακι περνα απο 'κει και κουνιουνται τα φτερα απο τον αερα?

----------


## mitsman

Εισαι σιγουρος για τα γραμμαρια που λες????? Μα καλα πως γινεται να φθασουν τα πουλια τοσο???? και τα δυο ειναι υπερβαρα!
Αν μπορεις πιασε την με μια πετσετα  βρεξε τα πουπουλα στην κοιλια να φανει το δερμα της.....
Μια φωτο την κοιλιακη χωρα και μια φωτογραφια απο κουτσουλιες!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη! Ποιο ειναι το σωστο βαρος ενος κοκατιλ?

----------


## serafeim

110 γραμμαρια μαξιμουμ ειναι Νικο
εμενα μου παραεφυγαν δεν ξερω πως κα ιγιατι... :/
ο Καιλ πεταει κανονικα ομως...
Δημητρη ειναι εσωτερικο χωρο ξεχασα να σου πω... πανω κατω 12-15 βαθμους να πιανει το λιγοτερο...
Θα προσπαθησω αυριο για την κοιλιακη χωρα γιατι αν την πιανω δεν της αρεσει και δεν θελω να την ζωριζω...
παλι Μ*******Σ κανω  :sad: (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
Δημητρη πες μου διαιτα αμα μπορεις να ξεκινησω και το οικονομικο θα το βγαλω εξω στο παρον θεμα... η υγεια τους πανω απο ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν κανουμε ποτε διαιτα σε αρρωστο πουλι!!!! πρωτα θα δες οτι ειναι καλα το πουλι και μετα απλα θα το ταιζεις φυσιολογικα με ζυγισμενη τροφη στα γραμμαρια που πρεπει να φαει ανα ημερα!
δηλαδη περιπου 16 γραμμαρια!
Ενα cockatiel πρεπει να ζυγιζει απο 80- 110 γραμμαρια!!!!
Λιγο παραπανω δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρο οσο το να ειναι λιγοτερο!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη με κουτσηλησε πανω απ ο5 φορες σημερα και ηταν κομπλε οι κουτσουλιες... θα βγαλω αυριο φωτογραφιες κα ιολας να σιγουρευτουμε...
τωρα την κοιλιακη χωρα θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου αλλα δεν σου ορκιζομαι τιποτα  :sad: 
πως θα δινω 16 γραμμαρια? αφου ειναι δυο πουλια... :/

----------


## mitsman

θα δινεις 16 γραμμαρια για καθε πουλακι... δηλαδη 32 και για τα δυο!

----------


## serafeim

και που θα ξερω ομως οτι τρωνε ιση ποσοτητα και τα δυο? η απλα το καταλαβενουν αυτα τα ιδια?

----------


## mitsman

Αν εχεις δυο ταιστρες τοτε θα τρωνε το ιδιο σιγουρα!

----------


## serafeim

ααα δεν εχω αλλα θα γινει αν ειναι για το καλο τους σιγουρα...
Δηλαδη μπορει να ειναι το βαρος που κανει το πουλι ετσι νωχελικο?

----------


## mariakappa

πολλα μπορει σεραφειμ.φωτο τις κουτσουλιες αυριο.ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι?

----------


## serafeim

σχεδον απο τον οκτωμβριο...
εκει που μου εκανε ετσι μετα απο 10 λεπτα αρχιζε επαιζε και αντε παλι καθε μερα το ιδιο... κουτσουλιες λεγχα παντα και πυστευα και [υστευω οτι ειναι ενταξει δεν ξερω τι να πω θα βαλω αυριο φωτογραφιες να δειτε και εσεις...

----------


## mariakappa

παρατηρεις καποιο αλλο συμπτωμα? πχ δυσκολια αναπνοης, ασταθεια, κτλ

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι... τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν εχω προσεξει... αφου σημερα την ειδα παλι να παιζει με την κουνια που εχω μεσα... ερχεται κοντα μου σκηβει να την χαιδεψω οπως παντα αλλα καθεται πολυ ωρα ετσι που σας λεω...
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ενω ηταν πολυ ζωηρη... αυριο σιγουρα θα δειξουν ολα... ασταθεια εχει μονο οταν προσγειωνεται οταν της εκανα ασκησεις επειδη δεν εχει πεταξει ποτε της δεν μπορει να προσγειωθει τελεια αλλα τα καταφερνει σιγα σιγα με εξασκηση... τωρα το εκοψα ομως μην ειναι αρρωστη

----------


## mariakappa

οκ τοτε.μαλλον για παχυσαρκεια φαινεται αλλα θα σιγουρευτουμε αυριο.

----------


## serafeim

ναι λιγο υπομονη....
σας ευχαριστω μεχρι τις τωρα απαντησεις σας... ειναι σημαντικο για εμενα πραγματικα !!!  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια,
οριστε φωτογραφιες να δειτε καλυτερα αν  ξερετε και εσεις...
εχω και ενα βιντεο στο περιπου πως συμπεριφερεται το ανεβαζω τωρα και θα το βαλω μολις ανεβει... Δειτε και πειτε μου

κοιλιακη χωρα:







δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερες αλλα δεν μπορουσα δεν με αφηνε περισσοτερο...

κουτσουλια Εμιλυς και Καιλ:
1.


2.


και μια επιπλεον της εμιλυ που εκανε πριν απο λιγο στο θρανιο και εκανε εντυπωση γιατι δεν εχει ξανακανει τετοια...

----------


## jk21

οσο φαινεται (δεν μπορουμε να δουμε καλα την κοιλια ) δεν φαινεται να εχει λιπος 

η κουτσουλιες με προβληματιζουν και ειδικα αν στις δυο τελευταιες διακρινω σωστα φουσκαλες αερα

----------


## serafeim

οχι Δημητρη δεν εχουν φουσκαλες αερα... το μεσημερι θα βγαλω και αλλες να σιγουρευτουμε...
οριστε το βιντεο που ελεγα

----------


## serafeim

παιδια συγγνωμη που δεν εβγαλα αλλες φωτογραφιες....
παντος τα πουλακια με 3 κουταλιες της σουπας τροφη που βαζω καθημερινος φθασανε στα 116-117 γραμμαρια πανω κατω αυξομειωνονται διοτι δεν ξερω ποτε τρωνε και ποτε ναι , οποτε παιζει ρολο και αυτο...
αυριο θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες σιγουρα που θα εχω απεριοριστο χρονο!!!

----------


## moutro

Σεραφείμ πως πάει η μικρή???

----------


## serafeim

ακομα Μαρθα μου ετσι... καπως ζωντανεψε να πω την αληθεια δηλαδη αν της σφυρηξω αποτομα και ετσι αντιδρα τωρα κανει τα αεροπορικα!!! καλα σημαδια πυστευω!!!
αλλα ακομα ετσι φουσκωμενη!!!

----------


## cute

> η κουτσουλιες με προβληματιζουν και ειδικα αν στις δυο τελευταιες διακρινω σωστα φουσκαλες αερα


τι σύμβαινει αν οι κουτσουλιές έχουν φουσκάλες αερα που λέτε?

----------


## jk21

αυξημενη πιθανοτητα για μικροβιο ή και μυκητες .προερχονται απο τα αερια των ζυμωσεων που κανουν 


Σεραφειμ δειξε μας κουτσουλιες και αν δεν εχουν βελτιωθει ,ξεκινας nystamysin στο στομα   0.3 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα με συρριγκα του 1 ml αδιαλυτο για 10 μερες

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη μολις εκανε κουτσουλια στο σταντ να την βαλω αυτην;
παιδια τωρα δυο ωρες την εχω εδω πολυ μεγαλη βελτιωση μεσα στο δωματιο 20++ c 
απο το κλουβι 15-17 C. πολυ καλα..

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ απλα εχει λιγοτερη απωλεια ενεργειας .να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες της

----------


## serafeim



----------


## jk21

το πουλακι τωρα που ειναι μεσα εχει συμπεριφαρα υγιους ζωηρου πουλιου ; οπως παλια;

----------


## serafeim

τι λες δημητρη; αδυναμο; ελειψη ενεργειας; τι εννοεις; τωρα το ειδα.. αλλα γιατι στην ζεστη ετσι και στο ποιι κρυο αλλιως; λες να τα βαλω μεσα μονιμα;

----------


## serafeim

οχι οπως παλια κατα 100% αλλα κατα 75-80% ...
ηταν ζωηρουλα και εκανε αεροπλανικα αλλα καθοταν και λιγο φουσκωτουλα οπως καθεται σηκωνει ποδαρακι και τρηζει ραμφος... αυτα ειναι θετικα αλλα φοβαμαι πως ειναι κουρασμενη - αυπνη...

----------


## jk21

εξω κρυωνει ειτε γιατι παντα κρυωνε (αρα φουσκωνε το φτερωμα για να μην εχει απωλειες του ζεστου αερα που την περιεβαλε ) ειτε γιατι ειναι αρρωστη και ειναι λογικο να κανει το πιο πανω ακομα πιο εντονα .Σαφως πρεπει να την εχεις μεσα .Ειτε ειναι καλα (αρα δεν αντεχει εξω χειμωνα ) ειτε ειναι αρρωστη ,οποτε ωσπου να αναρωσει να περασει και καραντινα ... να σου και η ανοιξη (τελη μαρτη ) και την βγαζεις μετα 

αν συνεχισει καπως νωχελικη ακομα και μεσα ,δωσε νυσταμισιν

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη οταν την περνω μεσα εχει το ποδαρακι πανω το ενα κοιμαται... σημερα την ειδα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρο να περιποιειται το φτερωματακι της απο την κορφη ως τα νυχια... κουτσουλιες ειναι ενταξει κατα την γνωμη μου και οταν λες αρρωστο τι εννοεις? βασικα τι υποπτευεσαι?
θα φερω το κλουβι απο το χωριο την Κυριακη!!! τοτε θα την παρω μεσα δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη  :sad: μεχρι τοτε κουβερτα και μισο κλουβι σκεπασμα!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν και κυριως ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ νωχελικη για αρκετο καιρο ,εν δυναμει θα μπορουσε να εχει και μυκητες (υποψια ,οχι γνωματευση φυσικα ) ,αλλα δεν μου εχεις δωσει σταθερη θεση ,για το πως τελικα ειναι 

παντως οπως και να ειναι ,δεν πρεπει να ειναι καπου που ειναι συχνα φουσκωμενη .πρεπει να ειναι πολυ συντομα σε μονιμα ζεστο περιβαλλον

----------


## serafeim

ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΜΙΛΥ ΟΡΚΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

δεν εχω κατι προχειρο  :sad:

----------


## Ρία

τι κάνει η κοπέλα μας;;

----------


## serafeim

ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ι ΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΣΕ ΧΙΛΙΟΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ηταν να την παρω μεσα αλλα ο νεοσσος που εχασα με εκανε να το ξεχασω(σιγουρα προσωρινα γιατι την εχω παντα μεσα στο μυαλο μου!!!
αλλα απο οτι την ειδα το πρωι καταλαβα οτι κρυωνει η κακομοιρα και δεν ειναι αρρωστια,ουτε μυκητας, ουτε τιποτα!!!

----------


## Ρία

άντε βρε φέρτην μέσα γιατί μπορεί να μην είναι ακόμα άρρωστη αλλά αν συνεχίσει να κρυώνει θα αρρωστήσει! οι παπαγαλοι είναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητοι από τα καναρίνια!

----------


## serafeim

το ξερω... την εχω εδω τωρα εχει κατσει φενεται κρυωνει... αλλα πηρε τα πανω της και ορμηξε στα καλαμια στο "σταντ" (αν το λεει ο θεος σταντ αυτο!!!)
σκεφτομαι να την βαλω να κοιμαται μεσα στο σταντ αλλα αυτη θα πηδηξει πανω μου και θα την πλακωσω στον υπνο μου!!!

----------


## serafeim

την εβαλα μεσα και αρχησε αμεσως να περιποιειται τον εαυτο της ενω εξω φουσκωμενη με το ενα ποδι πανω και υπνο!!! και την ουριτσα να τρεμει απο το κυο.. ενω "ο αλλος" τραγικο τιποτα ανιωθος εντελως... ακου εδω ομως ποσο διαφορετικοι οργανισμοι ειναι αυτοι οι 2!!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν γινεται ο αρσενικος να ειναι οκ εξω και αυτη να τρεμει .το πουλι ειναι αρρωστο πιθανοτατα και δεν μπορω να ξερω απο αυτα που εχεις περιγραψει ,αν ειναι κατι παλιο ή νεο ,για να υποπτευθω καποια αιτια περισσοτερο (μυκητες ή μικροβιο ) .Αυτο που ειναι 1000% σιγουρο οτι το πουλι 10000 % πρεπει να μην ξαναβγει εξω .Απο κει και περα εχεις την λυση να το δει γιατρος (αν ειναι εφικτο εκει που εισαι ) ή να ξεκινησεις καποια αντιβιωση (για μικροβιο ) ή αντιμυκητισιακο (για μυκητες ) χωρις να ξερουμε τι ακριβως ειναι .η γνωμη  μου ειναι (αν δεν παει αμεσα σε γιατρο )  να μεινει μιση μερα εντος σπιτιου και μετα να δουμε ενα βιντεο της  με τον αρσενικο διπλα ,για να συγκρινουμε διαφορες στη συμπεριφορα τους και αν δειχνει αρρωστη και μεσα στο σπιτι ή εστω οτι εχει κατι που την κανει να ειναι πιο νωχελικη απο αυτον .Με το πουλακι εξω ,εγω δεν εχω τροπο να σε βοηθησω (τα καλυτερα φαρμακα να εδινες πρεπει να εχει και ζεστη ) και πιθανοτατα και τα αλλα μελη

----------


## serafeim

την πηγα στον κτηνιατρο της ΑΝΙΜΑ στην Λαμια μου ειπε δεν εχει κατι .... 
μου εδωσε να κανω αποπαρασιτωση και μου εδωσε μια "προληπτικη αντιβιωση" μου το ειπε με βιταμινες και εδωσα για 7 μερες!!!!
αυτο που ειπες για την ζεστη ειναι το κυριως απο ολα οσα εχουμε αναφερει!!! ζεστη+φαρμακο=ΤΟΠ χωρις ζεστη κανενα φαρμακο δεν πιανει...
Οσο για το φυλο Δημητρη αστο για εμενα αλλη ιστορια ας μην λεμε αρσενικο ή θυληκο δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## jk21

> ενω "ο αλλος" τραγικο τιποτα ανιωθος εντελως...


για το φυλο ,απλα στηριχτηκα στο δικο σου λογο


ποτε εγινε η αγωγη και με πιο φαρμακο; μου φαινεται δυσκολο γιατρος και μαλιστα συνεργαζομενος με οργανωση που εχει συχνη επαφη με πουλια ,να δινει αντιβιωση προληπτικα .για παρασιτα ισως .Αντιβιωση ομως αν δεν υποψιαζοτανε κατι ...χλωμο το βλεπω ... ποτε εγινε η αγωγη και με ποιο φαρμακο;

----------


## serafeim

προχθες τελειωσε και βαλε 7 συνεχομενες μερες πριν!!!
με το Sivotine της beaphar!!!

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν *κρυωμα* λογω μικροβιου και αν επινε κανονικα το φαρμακο του πουλι ,αν δεν ειχε γινει τελειως καλα ,θα ειχε τουλαχιστον καποια βελτιωση .Η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση ειναι κυριως για προβληματα του αναπνευστικου .Αν το πουλι μεινει μεσα (γιατι αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα ) και δεν το πας ξανα σε πτηνιατρο (αν το πας να του πεις αν σκεφτεται και το ενδεχομενο για φλεγμονη του αναπνευστικου απο μυκητες ) να δωσεις το νυσταμισιν που σου ειχα πει απο φαρμακειο

----------


## Ρία

σεραφείμ  δωσε κ την νυσταμισίν στο πουλάκι....μην το διακινδυνεύεις πιστευοντας ότι δεν εχει κάτι.....

----------


## serafeim

ρε παιδια δεν γινεται να εχει μυκητες 5 μηνες... ειναι αδυνατον... δεν θα αντεψε τοσο καιρο... ποιο λογικο μου φενεται η κοπωση που λεγαμε... ελλειψη ενεργειας...

----------


## jk21

οι μυκητες ξεκινουν πολλες φορες με τα μικρα μωρα και εκδηλωνουν ισχυρα συμπτωματα οταν ειναι πια ενηλικα ... ουτε οτι ειναι σου λεω ,ουτε οτι δεν ειναι οπως νομιζεις .το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το πουλακι δεν ειναι καλα ! απο τι ; δεν ειμαι γιατρος .αλλα πουλι που βαζει κεφαλι μεσα οταν το εχεις εξω ,τη στιγμη που το αλλο ειναι οκ ,κατι εχει

----------


## Ρία

βρε σεραφείμ κ εγώ εχω 2 κοκατίλ κ τα εχω μέσα. αν τα βγάλω έξω, δεν φουσκώνουν.....κάτι έχει το πουλάκι σίγουρα κ πρέπει να το καταπολεμίσεις πριν γίνει έντονο....

----------


## mitsman

Συμφωνω με τα παιδια... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εχει αλλα το πουλι δεν ειναι καλα... εγω στο ειχα ξαναπει απο πιο παλια!!!

Αν δεν στειλεις για εξετασεις κουτσουλια και σαλιο δεν προκειται να βρεις τι ειναι!

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια συμφωνω... 
αλλα δεν μπορω μετα απο την αντιβιωση να παω για εξετασεις μου ειπε ο γιατρος.. απο Δευτερα περνω τηλεφωνο και κανω εξετασεις... θα εκανα ειτε ειναι καλα ειτε οχι για σιγουρια...
Για εμενα δεν ειναι πουλακι..............

----------


## Ρία

τελικά νυσταμισίν θα δώσεις;

----------


## serafeim

χωρις λογο; χωρις να ξερω να δινω ηλεκτρολυτες;

----------


## Ρία

δεν ξέρω! κάνε ότι καταλαβαίνεις....ελπίζω να μην χειροτερέψει το πουλάκι!

----------


## mitsman

Τι εννοεις ηλεκτρολύτες???? το νυσταμισιν ειναι φαρμακο... εγω δεν σου λεω τι να δωσεις στο πουλι γιατι δεν μπορω να ξερω τι εχει.....

Απλα σου λεω οτι δεν ειναι και πολυ καλα!

----------


## jk21

> προχθες τελειωσε και βαλε 7 συνεχομενες μερες πριν!!!
> με το Sivotine της beaphar!!!


αν η αντιβιωση τελειωσε τεταρτη ,πριν το επομενο σαββατο ,εξετασεις δεν μπορει να δωσουν αποτελεσματα  ....

----------


## serafeim

λαθος μιτσμαν... νομιζα το νυσταμισιν ειναι ηλεκτρολυτες επειδη λεγαμε για ενεργεια!!!!
οποτε την επομενη βδομαδα οχι αυτην που μας ερχεται!!! δεν εχουμε και πτηνιατρο εδω γαμοτο  :sad: 
Το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλα!!! το κακο ειναι οτι μεσα ειανι ενταξει (σχεδον) και εξω αντε να παιξει 5-6 φορες την μερα οπως ειπα και σε αλλο ποστ μου!!
το πουλακι το πηρα 1 το μεσημερι και το εβαλα 5 το απογευμα στο κλουβι εξω... για να κοιμηθει!!! πηγε αμεσως και επαιζε αλλα μετα παο λιγο πηγε για υπνο!!!
"ο" Καιλ σταθερα!! εκαναν 50 κουτσουλιες οσο τα ειχα, απο αυτες μονο 1 ηταν υγρη της Εμιλυ ολες οι αλλες καλοσχεδιασμενες!!!
Μια ερωτηση...
Αν ειχε κατι σε ιο, βακτηριο, μυκητα, παρασιτο δεν θα επηρεαζοντουσαν οι κουτσουλιες ή δεν ειναι απολυτω αυτο?

----------


## mitsman

Το μονο που με κανει να μην μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το βαρος της.... ολα τα υπολοιπα τα καταλαβαινω!

----------


## serafeim

την εφτασα 116 γραμμαρια στο βαρος!!!
σιγα σιγα πεφοτυμε αλλα με 3 κουταλιες της σουπας τροφη στο μπολακι για την τροφη!!!
ισχυει ακομη...



> Μια ερωτηση...
> Αν ειχε κατι σε ιο, βακτηριο, μυκητα, παρασιτο δεν θα επηρεαζοντουσαν οι κουτσουλιες ή δεν ειναι απολυτω αυτο?

----------


## mitsman

τι εννοεις 3 κουταλιες της σουπας??????????????

----------


## serafeim

Τροφη... Σπορους...
βγαινει περιπου 100 γραμμαρια πανω κατω!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μια κουτάκια της σούπας είναι περίπου 15 γραμμάρια... Οι 3 είναι 45 γραμμάρια.... Αυτά πόσο κάνει να τα φάει;;;;;;

----------


## serafeim

αφου το ειχα βαλει ζυγισμενα... πωπω λες ο μ*****ς να μπερδευτηκα και να ζυγιζα και το μπολακι?
32 γραμμαρια περιπου δεν θελε ιτο καθε πουλι ημερησιως?

----------


## mitsman

15 - 17 γραμμαρια τροφης ειναι αρκετη για τις ημερισιες αναγκες ενος κοκατιλ!

----------


## serafeim

ααα ωραια τοτε....
το εβαζα με το σκεπτικο οτι γεμιζα το μπολακι και για να μην το μειωσω απευθειας το πηγαινα σταδιακα!!!

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι ειναι μεσα οταν εξω κανει ζεστη και βγαινει ξανα εξω οταν ξεκινα το κρυο και καλα να ειναι τωρα  ....

----------


## serafeim

καταλαβαινω μα ομως δεν μπορω να κανω διαφορετικα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Καποιος μη εσωτερικος αλλα ημιπροστατευομενος χωρος δεν υπαρχει; βαλε εστω ναυλον γυρω απο το κλουβι ή εστω μια κουβερτα για σημερα ,αφου ειναι αργα πια  ....

----------


## serafeim

σε τετοιο χωρο ειναι Δημητρη ολα τα πουλια.. εσωτερικος χωρος.. τωρα εχει 15-17 βαθμους εκει..

----------


## olga

Καλησπέρα! Διάβαζα την περίπτωση της Εμιλυ και ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους πιο έμπειρους του φόρουμ... Διάβαζα προσφατα στο ιντερνετ (απο παρότρυνση ενός μέλους) πως πουλιά που στρασάροντε, βρίσκονται σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής ή παίρνουν αντιβιωτικά, μπορεί να αναπτυξουν κοκίδια. 

Η Έμιλυ αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε κάνει μια γέννα, ίσως να είχε στρεσαριστεί λιγάκι είτε απο τη γέννα είτε απο την προσπάθειά της να πετάξει, και έχει πάρει και αντιβίωση. Δεν ξέρω αν τα συμπτώματά της παραπέμπουν σε κοκιδίωση αλλά αν υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα δεν θα πρέπει να γίνει καλιέργεια κουτσουλιάς?

----------


## serafeim

Ναι θα κανω την αλλη βδομαδα!!! 
αλλα αν ειχε κοκιδιωση θα φαινοταν στις κουτσουλιες ενω εχει πεντακαθαρες κουτσουλιες!!! γυαλιζουν υγεια που λεμε!!!

----------


## jk21

το στρες και η αναπαραγωγη μπορει να οδηγησουν σε αυξηση των κοκκιδιων ,αν ομως υπαρχουν σε ενα πουλι .σε παπαγαλους που εχουμε σε δικο μας περιβαλλον αρκετο καιρο ,δυσκολο να υπαρχουν εκτος αν τα ειχανε αρπαξει απο κει που ηταν προηγουμενως 

οι αντιβιωσεις δεν αυξανουν τα κοκκιδια .συχνη χρηση αντιβιωσεων ή αντιβιωσεις σε ανηλικα πουλια (νεοσσους ) αναλογα με τον οργανισμο ,ακομα και αν ειναι η πρωτη χρηση ,ανεβαζουν τους μυκητες .στο γαστρεντερικο και γενικα στους οργανισμους των πουλιων ,σε πολυ μικρους πληθυσμους ,μυκητες που συντελουν στην αποσυνθεση των τροφων και τρεφονται απο αυτο ,σχεδον παντα υπαρχουν.Λογω αλλαγων του Ph απο στρεσσογονες συνθηκες για παρομοιους λογους ,μπορει να παρουν και αυτη την ανηφορα ...

----------


## serafeim

Δειτε την Εμιλυ σημερα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια εκανα και αλλα παιχνιδακια και εβαλα τον Καιλ (μετα απο το τελευταιο ποστ της Βικυς στο αλλο θεμα πειστικα και εγω, δεν ειχα και αλλη επιλογη) και Εμιλυ στο δωματιο μου σε ενα κλουβακι 1 μετρο υψος χ 0,50 μηκος χ 0,48 πλατος...
οριστε 2 φωτογραφιες που μπηκαν μεσα  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Να πω τα νεα... η Εμιλυ δειχνει βελτιωση σιγουρα κατα 30% ποσοστο και καθε μερα γινεται ολο και ποιο ζωηρη αλλα δεν σταματαει να κοιμαται αρκετα!!! Μηπως τελικα ειναι αυπνια?

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια,
τα νεα μας απο εχθες για την Εμιλυ ηταν καλα εως τελεια με μπολικο χαμογελο και σε εμενα αλλα και στην Εμιλυ ειδα μπολικη χαρα και τσακπινια. Σιγα σιγα γινεται το πουλακι που ηξερα και σιγα σιγα βλεπω μια Εμιλυ ανανεωμενη!!! Ελπιζω να μπουν γρηγορα οι ζεστουλες να δουμε την Εμιλυ να πεταει και ολας  :Happy: . Δεν προλαβαμε φετος αναπαραγωγη ισως και δεν ειναι η ωρα τους ισως δεν ειναι ζευγαρι... Δεν με νοιαζει, ειναι η Εμιλυ και περναει καλα, αυτο με νοιαζει!!!!




και ενα βιντεακι που το προλαβα στο τελος  :sad:  δεν πειραζει  :Happy:  εκανε ετσι επι 1 λεπτο και παραπανω αλλα ο χαζος σκεφτηκα στο τελος να την βγαλω βιντεο  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Πολύ χαίρομαι που είναι καλύτερα! Ευχομαι κάθε μέρα να τη βλέπεις και πιο ζωηρή!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ χαρηκα Σεραφειμ!!!! Ευχομαι να αναρωσει και να βρει την ζωντανια της πληρως!!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## cute

πολύ καλα νεα σεραφείμ!!!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι που η εμιλυ βρισκει ξανά τον εαυτό της και τη ζωηραδα της :Big Grin:

----------


## Kostakos

Super Ρεε μπραβο ελπιζω να ειναι ετσι για πολλα χρονια και να τα περασετε ολα πανεμορφα

----------


## serafeim

σας ευχαριστω παιδια παρα πολυ... ειναι πολυ σαντικο και για εμενα και για την Εμιλυ αυτα που λετε... η γιαγια μου λεει οτι ειναι ματυασμενη χεχεχεχε

----------


## Peri27

ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Happy0030:  :Happy0064:       είδες που στο λεγα οτι θα γίνει καλα?!?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## olga

Ας της ρίξει ένα ξεμάτιασμα!

----------


## serafeim

δεν ξερω δενα πυστευω σε αυτα...

----------


## serafeim

Σημερα η Εμιλυ εκανε μπανιο στην ποτιστρα χαχαχα
Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος σημερα γιατι ειδα το 95%. της Εμιλυς που ηξερα.. καναμε μπανιο και με μηλοξυδο και γιναμε γυαλυστερη και κουκλα...

----------


## odysseus

*BRAVO Σεραφειμ!!!! τα καταφερες!!!
*
Ελπιζω στην επομενη φωτογραφια της να μην "μπλοκαρει" τον φακο με την γυαλαδα της!!!




>

----------


## serafeim

Γιωργο η Εμιλυ κι εγω σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια και σε περιμενουμε Λαμια για καφεδακι.... 
Θυμαμαι πολλα απο οτι μου λες!!!!

----------


## odysseus

.


Φιλε μου Σεραφείμ,

Αν η Εμιλυ μπορουσε να μιλησει (ή να γραψει) θα ελεγε:

"*Το θεμα δεν ειναι ποιος σε εχει ... αλλα να σε προσεχει αυτος που σε εχει ... οπως ο Σεραφείμ μου!*"

Ναστε παντα καλα και οι δυο σας και να με κερασετε και καφεδακι οταν βρεθουμε :-)






.

----------


## serafeim

Γιωργο τα λογια σου ειναι πολυ ομορφα και δεν με ξερεις καθολου.. να σαι καλα και σε πεειμενουμε με αγωνια την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα εχεις για να ερθεις...

----------

